# PRICE of PsP IN MUMBAI



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

*1} i WANT TO BUY PsP.
BUT COULD ANYBODY PLS. TELL ME WHAT IS THE PRICE of PsP IN MUMBAI & WHERE IS IT AVAILABLE CHEAPEST.

2} & WHAT ARE THE ACC. INCLUDED IN iT???

3} DOES PsP HAVE BLUETOOTH iN iT

4} WHAT ARE THE COLOURS oF PsP AVAILABLE IN MARKET???

5} WHAT ARE THE FEATURES oF PsP ????

**PLZZZZZZ BROS RPLY SooN.

i M WAITING FOR U R ANSWERS
*


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

1.)PSP slim is around 8k and the normal one is for 7k something
2.) in core pack you will get only the charger
3.)No but it has WLAN and infrared(PSP fat)
4.)you can get white,black, silver(slim),pink and even bronze
5.)it has a 4.3inch 480*272 16.7mln color screen, MSPD expansion, you can play games, watch movies,photos, surf the internet, listen to internet radio, chat with go messenger or skype(slim) and tv out (slim)


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

girish.g said:


> 1.)PSP slim is around 8k and the normal one is for 7k something
> 2.) in core pack you will get only the charger
> 3.)No but it has WLAN and infrared(PSP fat)
> 4.)you can get white,black, silver(slim),pink and even bronze
> 5.)it has a 4.3inch 480*272 16.7mln color screen, MSPD expansion, you can play games, watch movies,photos, surf the internet, listen to internet radio, chat with go messenger or skype(slim) and tv out (slim)




1} THNX BRO, BUT WHR CAN I GET THE PsP @ PRICE MENTIONED BY U IN MUMBAI.

2} & TILL HW MUCH SIZE oF MEMORY CARD CAN IT SUPPORT.

3} iF I HAVE A GAME CAN I STORE IT ON MEMORY CARD & PLAY THE GAMES????
NO NEED TO BUY UMD.

4} WHAT OTHER THEN GAMES, SONGS & VIDEOS CAN BE AVAILABLE for PsP.


PLZZZZ RPLY SOON BROS


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

1.)no idea. i live in gurgaon(haryana)
2.)it supports 8GB(as far as i know)
3.) you need to have custom firmware for that
4.)you can use your PSP to surf the net too.


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

1} WHAT DOES CUSTOM FIRMWARE MEAN????

2} CAN WE ADD THEMES & SOME SOFTWARES TO PsP


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

1.)by installing custom firmware on your PSP  you can play pirated games, copy UMD etc.
2.)yup you can add themes. softwares will require custom firmware.i have softwares for creating a copy of UMD and playing gba games on the psp but i dont have custom firmware


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

FROM WHERE CAN i GET CUSTOM FIRMWARE, THEMES & SOFTWARES FoR PsP _*FREE*_????????


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

pspdemocenter.org


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

1} THE  SITE IS NOT WORKING

2} & PLS. TELL ME WATS THE MEANING oF *CUSTOM FIRMWARE*


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

1.*www.pspdemocenter.org/page.php?al=pcdownloads
2.custom firmware means the original firmware modded to run pirated material


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

1} HOWS THE SOUND QUALITY oF PsP {LOUDSPEAKER & in HEADPHONE}

2} HWS THE BATTERY LIfe Of PsP.

3} DIff. BTWN SLIM & NORMAL


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

1.quality through headphone and speaker is good but it is not too loud through speaker
2.lasts quite a long for me.
3.slim is slimmer,lighter has TV out, more ram and some design changes, no infrared.
    *  Feels cheap at first
    * Loading times aren't that improved
    * Battery life seems to be a little worse than the original
    * TV-out with games only uses a portion of the screen
    * UMD tray and memory card slot feel fragile


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (May 15, 2008)

*SO ACCORDING TO U IS PsP WORTH A BUY*

_*iF YES, THEN WHICH SLIM or NORMAL*_​


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

psp is worth a buy. but its your decision whteher you buy slim or fat


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 22, 2008)

Buy a PSP slim(most probably you will find only used Fat's,i think they are no longer made)
but dont expect to put warez games on it
Cause you need custom firmware for it
And to make a PSP Homebrewed you need a Pandora's battery which most probably is not freely available in India.
You need to find other place for it(This is not allowed to be discussed in the forums)

_Edit:In india most probably you will find only white and black._

PS Stop typing in capital letters,it means you are shouting and all that color doesn't look good either


----------



## gary4gar (May 22, 2008)

you can we surf on PSP, it does not have a keyboard.
or its touch screen type?


----------

